# problems logging in!



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2008)

mary lou has been trying to help me with this problem but i hate to keep pestering her so i'll post it here. i'm at work and didn't have a problem logging in. however, at home, i can get to the LB home page and i can click on any of the links and be fine but i canNOT get to the forums!!!

i have done everything i can think of...deleted cookies, temp files, passwords, etc. etc. and nothing is working. i did get logged in a day or two ago but since then, every time i try, i get the "page cannot be displayed". this is driving me batty!!

anybody have any ideas? TIA!!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 2, 2008)

I've gotten that a few times lately but I click on the refresh button and it straightens up.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 2, 2008)

I also haven't been able to get in here either!!! I'm miserable when I can't get to my LB forum! I've been trying since last night and this is the first time I can get in. It has been off and on alot lately!! What's going on? Is everybody having problems or just a select few of us?? :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2008)

Same here! I get the ol' Page Cannot Be Displayed. Refresh does not work. But the whole site is down for me, not just the Forum.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 2, 2008)

There have been a couple of times recently when I had problems with the Forum. At one point yesterday, when I tried to log on, I was told "Page cannot be displayed," but a few minutes later, I was on, no problems. Sometimes I have gotten that message when moving from one thread to another. It must be said, though, that everything was a bit funky with the internet yesterday, not just LB! Something even tried to get past my "protection" when I logged off.





On the "up" side, I am no longer getting randomly logged out! Having that happen in the middle of a post is really


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear people are having problems.....but glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

I was getting "Page cannot be displayed" for most of yesterday. Refresh didnt help.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2008)

same for me, refresh didn't help at all. i finally gave up, it was getting tooooo frustrating!

do you have any idea how close i came to coming to the office yesterday, on my day off, just to catch up here??





as much as i don't like to see anybody having these problems, i'm glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## minih (Dec 2, 2008)

same here, I am at work and no problems but as soon as I go home I can not log in, the page does not come up at all!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 2, 2008)

I also have had a few instances of 'page cannot be displayed' lately(when that happens, if I just 'go elsewhere' for a time, even a short time, it is usually OK when I try again)--and, an ongoing situation where I open the Forum to find I am being addressed as a 'guest', even though I am 'supposed' to be 'permanently' logged in....now, today, I have been 'recogized' as logged in from the time I turned the computer on first thing this AM..so I never know what to expect each day! This hasn't been a huge issue, though--and I just go and 're-do' my log-in.

I have wondered if any of this would have to do with volume of traffic on the internet? Just a thought--but I'm on slow dial-up--old phone lines--and have noticed that my 'service' seems to slow WAY down at a certain time of weekday morning--after the schools are all in session over here, and have wondered if that has anything to do with it (i.e., when a lot of students are on computers)?? Have no idea; just wondered. Yesterday was 'cyber Monday', supposedly an extra measure of 'traffic' on the internet expected...anyone know if this MIGHT BE a factor in these kinds of issues?? Just curious....

Margo


----------



## Relic (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh goody l'm having the same problem since Saturday nite...l can get to LB just fine and everything else on there works as usual but can't get to the main forum.. page comes up saying can't be displayed...refresh doesn't seem to work. Anyway l thought it was just me but maybe not.


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 2, 2008)

I had the same problem for several days. Most days I can finally get in, but yesterday I could not get into the forum at all. I had no problem with the sales page or the Top 25 page.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks, mary lou. i was gonna try to explain what you had told me in your e-mail but i knew i wouldn't get it right!

i tried your suggestions several times yesterday so i guess i will just be content to check in during the day while at work and hopefully, a couple of days down the road, i'll be able to log in at home.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Our web server placed us on a new server which had to change the point of the Forum address.. Please give it a day or so to get things stable..
> Try using your refresh..
> 
> Here is other suggestion..
> ...



I am still having trouble getting to the forum and have done the above several times for the last several days, including deleting history, cookies, etc., etc. Gets old after day 3.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 2, 2008)

I always attribute any issue to being AOL's fault. I blame them for everything.

So guess it just isn't a problem here....

Being able to get on has been very random here, too, since Saturday, I think.

Figured something was going on and pretty soon it'd straighten out.

In the meantime I've been puting up Christmas decorations and that is a

job in itself.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2008)

not AOL here.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 2, 2008)

I am NOT an AOL user and I am having major problems! I was able to get on for a short time this morning and then I couldn't get it again until now. Honestly, ANY SITE ON THE INTENET EXCEPT THIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2008)

same for me and that's why i was pretty sure it had something to do with my computer at home! i can go anywhere, click on anything and not have a problem except with LB.


----------



## susanne (Dec 2, 2008)

Not only have I had problems getting onto the forum, but once I am there I am repeatedly logged out -- for some reason LB is "woofing my cookies."

I use an old version (5.0) of Internet Explored, so I'm curious...

How many of you are using a browser that is not the latest version?

Is this perhaps a conflict between new and old internet protocols...something that needs just a bit of code tweaking?


----------



## Alex (Dec 2, 2008)

First time I clicked into the fourm I got the Webpage cannot be displayed blah blah. i clicked refresh once and got in. Not an AOL user. Only major problems I ve had is that the pages are slowwwwww to load...


----------



## woodnldy (Dec 2, 2008)

Not AOL nd newest browser updated and Ihave been having problems since the weekend too. I have been trying all day and this is the first time to get in. Maybe they will get it straight soon.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 2, 2008)

Not an AOL user and I too have been having problems for at least 4 days now. The only time I even have a chance at accessing the forum is if I go through the sale board and click on forum. Sometimes it goes, other times I have to sit there and hit refresh or back multiple times before It works. Very frustrateing, only think I look forward to do after a long day at work.


----------



## Alice (Dec 2, 2008)

Have the same problem not AOL.

Alice


----------



## MagicTheMini (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't get in through my AOL, and have not been able to for several days. I have not had any problems getting in through Internet Explorer. L


----------



## kdhminis (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I too have been having trouble getting into the Forum only. Everywhere else is fine. I was getting the same errors you all were - plus when I went 1 step deeper into the error it said: HTTP501 Not Implemented HTTP505 Version not supported and website currently doesn't have the ability to display the webpage or support the HTTP version used to request the page. I have a newer computer and nothing has changed on it. I did manage for the first time in about 3-4 days to get on here tonight - so far!!!

I do not have AOL, I use satellite HughesNet so usually very fast, etc.

Maybe all the bugs will work themselves out!!

Hope so - very addicted to the Forum and learning alot from it


----------



## SaddleTrail (Dec 2, 2008)

well dang, I posted as a new thread in mini page, didnt even think to look here!

Ive had the same problem bad. But it seems to be fixed so far?

I hope so I hav e to have my fix!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine works then it doesnt. then it does. I know hitting f5 helps. also rebookmarkign but sometimes I still get just error messages.

Hopefully it will be back to normal by tomorrow


----------



## Bassett (Dec 2, 2008)

Not AOL but I am having major problems everyday. But finally got on at 7:32 tonight. Thank goodness.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 2, 2008)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Not an AOL user and I too have been having problems for at least 4 days now. The only time I even have a chance at accessing the forum is if I go through the sale board and click on forum. Sometimes it goes, other times I have to sit there and hit refresh or back multiple times before It works. Very frustrateing, only think I look forward to do after a long day at work.



Ditto 100%!


----------



## Cricket (Dec 3, 2008)

I am also having the same problems and am not an Aol user. Just got in now.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got in after trying since last night. Please help!!!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not having any problems at all. Must be that I was good.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 3, 2008)

I am not an AOL user either but have had the same problems.

Mary Lou another thing I noticed was an eBay logo next to the forum bookmark in my favorites. I deleted it and came back on the main site tried the forum page and got the eBay logo again, I thought what in the heck is happening?

I don't know if some how there was interference from eBay or what the problem was but it isn't there today.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Mary Lou, for all your hard work!! We love you!!


----------



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Thank you Mary Lou, for all your hard work!! We love you!!


DITTO TIMES A BAZILLION!!!!!

no problems today, at home OR at work!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still getting in tonight!!!! YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

AWWWW..it is SOOOOO nice to be able to get back on here, without a problem. I thought I would have withdrawals.



.if I couldnt this morning again...Thanks ML, for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 4, 2008)

I had problems all of yesterday--first thing in the morning, then after work--it finally worked late last night after chores. It doesn't matter what link I used--Mary Lou sent me one, & that doesn't work, the link on the saleboard site doesn't work, typing the address in directly doesn't work, the link on the LB main page doesn't work....

Some are saying hit 'refresh' but for me there's nothing to refresh. It just can't find the forum & redirects to a search engine...so 'refresh' will only refresh that search engine page.

I am not on AOL; it doesn't matter what version of IE either--old version, new version, neither were working yesterday. Hopefully today is different!!


----------



## Charlene (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm at work and can get here but this morning, at home, i could not.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 4, 2008)

I still had a problem this morning.


----------



## susanne (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm only allowed on here mid-afternoon Pacific Time, and even then, if I switch boards (i.e., Back Porch to Pony Talk), I have to log-in again.

I can't get on here at all morning or night, using Internet Explorer 5.0

Wouldn't you know that now, during my window of time for feeding my LB addiction, I'm swamped with work and have to go...grrrrr


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Had problems this evening getting here. Took oh only 3 hours.

I do not use AOL.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 4, 2008)

Just now was the first time ive been able to log in at all today...im on Ebarq DSL...


----------



## Minimor (Dec 5, 2008)

I was having problems logging in again last night. I went away for a little while and then tried again, and it's been okay since.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 5, 2008)

Not an AOL user and this is still occurring. Might get in once a day. Hopefully LB will check into this soon!

thanks!


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh husband was happy, but tired of listening to me say cannot get on...

no AOL here either, phoned my server,

they tried and said they could get on, so must have a virus.






So after restore to so many dates and pulled the plug, hurray this morning I am on, and so glad to hear do not have to get a tech in just before christmas...


----------



## Charlene (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks, mary lou! i only had a problem one time today at work but it seems to be working just fine now.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 5, 2008)

Have been able to get on regularly since about 4 PM yesterday.

As a test, I'd sign out and just come back to the computer randomly

to see if LB would open and it did.

Opened up first thing this AM.....

Thanks Mary Lou!


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

Once again, I could not get in here until noon...could not get back on after my "safe" time yesterday afternoon. LB still logs me out continuously even though I have IE set to accept and enable cookies...no problem with other sites requiring cookies...

Just call me 12:00 Charlies...or 12:00 susanne!


----------



## woodnldy (Dec 5, 2008)

Couldn't get in yesterday at all.



First time it let me in today.



Maybe it's about straight.





Cheryl


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey...hey...HEY!!!

Look at this...7:00pm Pacific Tiime and I'm allowed in! (Although it's still woofin' my cookies...but I guess I can live with that...)


----------

